# How to get rid of smelly gas,is there any way to fix it without changing much diet?



## masonmartin (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey buddy,
I am from California, You have heard about Foul Smelling Flatulence, it is totally natural to leak gas, farting is considered as something to be frowned upon socially. When people feel an urge to pass gas socially most people avoid it and try to hold in farts, to save the embarrassment, which is not the best practice to follow. As holding in farts can lead to the stomach ache and the smell could become much more odorous. but I have gone through a couple of blogs talking about natural solution for foul smelling flatulence, so just checking on it. I wanna know your opinion about How to get rid of smelly gas,is there any way to fix it without changing much diet?


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

i think the best way to do is to avoid eating naturally smelly foods


----------

